# cryptocoryne...?



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

here's another number...sorry for the two leaf pix...what is this?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Definitely not a crypt. nor Anubias. Might help if you pulled it up a little so that we can see its nether regions. Suspect might be a Spathyphyllum or Aglaeonema masquarading as an aquatic.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks more like a sword. Hard to tell from the pic though.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you buy it in Jl.Sumenep ?

Got the same one there.

Looked like a crypt to me. Melted like one too  But new leaves coming out.

Maybe this pic will be clearer. It did have a big root section some rough handling knocked them loose. Not the inflorescenses which looked crypt like to me when they bloomed.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

nope. still not a crypt (Crypts have a fully 'enveloped' spadix).... the plants are in the same family as crypts (Araceae) though, which explains the superficial similarity.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Still looks like a sword to me. Like an ozelot sword imo.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Not a crypt. Not a sword. Not an anubias, nor is it a Spathyphyllum. If it can be grown underwater, it is something new and interesting.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> Not a crypt. Not a sword. Not an anubias, nor is it a Spathyphyllum. If it can be grown underwater, it is something new and interesting.


A bit of background.

I live in Jakarta same as the original poster. I would suspect we bought from the same source - a local aquatic market. It was described to me as "Cryptocorene Merah". This is probably something the guy just made up. Merah is Indonesian for red and the leaves do have a noticeable reddish tint underwater, the stems and underside of the leaves are very red. Most of these guys would tell you anything you want to hear to make a sale, and it's not unknown for them to pass off non aquatics but it's not rampant either.

I bought it out of curiosity really and nowhere much to put it. It's stuck in the back corner of my tank. Co2 good nutrients but well shaded. Been 2 weeks now, most of the leaves melted a couple remain , it bloomed before the flowers also floated off. Very small white flower . Is it growing ? Seems to be, at least 2 new leaves coming up , decent size, haven't fully unfurled yet.

The plant in the photo I posted above was actually sent to Tom Barr. I haven't heard back but it would be interesting to hear what he's made of it.

I know next to nothing about any but the most average crypts, so I have no clue.

On a side note I also picked up a similar looking but much much smaller plant, with rounder leaves, very very pretty, which I also assumed was a crypt . It most certainly is growing (it's in a much brighter position) no melt at all , lots of new leaves. I hope this one turns out to be an aquatic or a crypt, very attractive foreground plant. At the same time picked up a stem plant which I couldn't id, very bright green, it's growing but slowly, in the 2 weeks I've had it hasn't dropped a single leaf.

I think I'll have to post pics of these in a separate thread. Who's knows maybe we did luck onto something new and intersting.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it is a Marantas sp. Good house plant, but not suitable for aquatic life.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Considering the location it could be a Lagenandra, but it is hard to say, the little white flower that bloomed and floated up doesn't fit that.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi bensaf,

this plant was photographed at mr keijaro's place[familiar?]...he's asked me to ask for help to identify it.

looks very much like the one you have...yours is a much better photograph of it.

btw i'm kl resident, who frequents sin, jkt area.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Mr Keijaro ? Rings a bell for some reason, is that Okie ? 

Did he say how long he's had it ? 

BTW I'm Irish but been living here for about 5 years. Must be due for parole soon   

I picked mine up from Jl. Sumenep which you may know. The seller I bought it from is one of the better ones there, he's usually pretty honest with me. I might go back to him see if I can more information from him.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi bensaf,
no, not pak okie, wie wie keijaro.

i'm familiar with jl semenup, got a lot of nice buys there. driftwood esp...

before this becomes a chat thing...

this plant seems to be an enigma. nobody seems to agree


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I looked at the genus Aranta on Google Images, and I am quite sure that Aaron is right. That genus is well represented in houseplants with a variety of species, some of which have fancy patterns on their leaves. They also have small white flowers. That is it, for sure.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Not an aquatic. Turned to mush. Live and learn.


----------

